

SideProjectors – Marketplace to buy and sell side projects - wehadfun
http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home

======
esschul
Haha, I made the a comment about something related to this the other day.

Funny how things just spring to life.

"Here's an even cooler idea: instead of listing emerging ideas, ,and beta
projects, what about creating a website service for finishing almost done apps
(alpha projects if you like). That would be a more interesting list. People
could upload their started, but not finished projects and outline what's left.
There must be millions of good ideas that has been started, but never finished
due to the fact that the developer didn't find the problem interesting
anymore. Specialize in one thing, like iphone-apps."

~~~
davidjhamp
I really like the idea of selling/giving away incomplete projects. Seems like
this site could easily facilitate that(don't think I saw it mentioned).

~~~
sideproject
Good idea! We can easily accommodate that.

------
bradleyjoyce
or talk to us at Velocis ([http://velocis.us](http://velocis.us)). We like to
consider ourselves a sort of plug-n-play co-founder to help new ideas succeed.
In many cases, we take equity rather than charging like a normal dev shop or
consultants.

~~~
samsnelling
Huh, this is an extremely interesting concept. I will be reaching out!

Edit: So you already have to have a startup profile?
[https://angel.co/velocis-winter-2013/apply](https://angel.co/velocis-
winter-2013/apply)

Edit edit: Nope, you can contact them straight from their online form!

~~~
wj
Agreed that it is an interesting concept. I wish I had the time and knowledge
(hopefully with time) to do something like that myself!

------
easymode
Thought this may be related. If you think your side projects never got enough
traffic to be validated, try this out:
[http://www.kickoffboost.com](http://www.kickoffboost.com)

------
eterpstra
I like it. Is there a screening process for posting projects? What's to stop
people from spamming lame Wordpress sites for $10 each like on Flippa?

~~~
datalus
True, I've always been curious about Flippa but leery of jumping on what seems
like good deals, because I feel like a lot of the postings are pretty sketch.

------
awestley
Whoa. I read this as "SlideProjectors – Marketplace to buy and sell slide
projectors"

Side Projects is a MUCH better idea ;)

------
wj
I'm surprised to see Forking Recipes listed for sale on there. It seems like
it was only a few months ago when it launched.

~~~
dpick
Unfortunately, due to a new job I don't have time to work on it and would like
to see it have a good home.

------
csbrooks
Seems overloaded. What's the site about?

~~~
_neil
I got it to load at some point. Looks like a flippa.com for side projects.

------
pepijndevos
Would anyone actually buy unfinished projects? I'd rather build my own dream
than someone else's.

------
OhHeyItsE
How do you differentiate yourself from flippa?

~~~
ape4
Isn't flippa just about the website name.

~~~
quaffapint
No, you can sell your site too.

------
abhididdigi
Wow, website looks down from here. Hackernews DOS attack i guess.

~~~
wusatiuk
up again, but the projects listed there are not that awesome... does anybody
know another marketplace, beside flippa and all those forums?

